# CDMA iphone?



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Bell Mobility now has a $75 unlimited data plan. Still expensive compared to $20, but better than any offering I've seen from Rogers or Fido. Check the link:

Wireless Products

What do you think, could we see a CDMA iphone within the next year?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

mirkrim said:


> Bell Mobility now has a $75 unlimited data plan. Still expensive compared to $20, but better than any offering I've seen from Rogers or Fido. Check the link:
> 
> Wireless Products
> 
> What do you think, could we see a CDMA iphone within the next year?


There will be no CDMA iPhone.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, it is _extremely_ unlikely that we would see a CDMA iPhone. Very few countries have CDMA networks, with the U.S. Probably being the largest market for this.

In the U.S. they already have the AT&T iPhone, with a multi-year exclusive deal. This means that there will be no need for a CDMA iPhone south of the border any time soon (if ever).

Apple would therefore be producing a completely different model of iPhone just for the Canadian market. Don't see that happening.

No I'm afraid it's Rogers/Fido or nothing...


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

You know, Steve Jobs strikes me as the type that would offer a CDMA phone ONLY in Canada. Anytime he goes into a negotiation, he always wants to think he's holding all the cards. And right now with Rogers, Rogers is saying "It's us, or nobody, your phone is unlocked, and your Canadian customers are getting pissed. Better give in to our demands."

Come to think of it, I don't see him RELEASING a CDMA iPhone, I see him asking his lab to cook him up one, activating it on Bell, and showing it to Ted Rogers and his cronies while giving a sly "So whadda ya think? Think this'll sell in Canada?"


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

That's actually a possibility - Apple first approached Verizon (CDMA) in the States, got turned down, and then went to AT&T.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

But now he doesn't need a CDMA phone for the 300million soul US market. Why would he bother just to get at the 30mil Canadian market? He's already selling iPhones hand-over-fist into the Canadian market - he should be paying the unlock-developers a fee.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

T-Hill said:


> You know, Steve Jobs strikes me as the type that would offer a CDMA phone ONLY in Canada. Anytime he goes into a negotiation, he always wants to think he's holding all the cards. And right now with Rogers, Rogers is saying "It's us, or nobody, your phone is unlocked, and your Canadian customers are getting pissed. Better give in to our demands."


This assumes that the rumours and speculation around Rogers being the reason that the iPhone isn't in Canada are in any way accurate.

We have no conclusive information that Rogers is the problem. I don't doubt that they _might_ be, but it's all speculation at this point. 

I'm not defending Rogers here in any way, since the current speculation wouldn't surprise me, but it's also just as possible that Apple is the problem, since the Canadian market is not likely to be a huge priority for them. They've been focusing on what they consider to be larger and more important markets, such as the U.S. and Europe. The UK alone has twice the population of Canada, and it's also important for Apple to get the iPhone into the European space before any competing devices have a chance to gain a foothold over there, since you know that Nokia et al are working on their own variations on the iPhone theme.

The bottom line is that we have no definitive information as to either Apple's or Rogers' priorities in regards to bringing the iPhone into Canada, and the few snippets that have come out in official statements from Rogers are shedding no light on this either. Anything else is almost entirely speculation at this point.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

jhollington said:


> .... Anything else is almost entirely _*speculation*_ at this point.


Which is what all ehMacers love to do...

And speaking of speculation, I was on the phone with Rogers getting myself a brand new SIM card "for my current phone" (heh, heh!!) because: 

my current card dates from the Rogers/ATT period, 
I came across a post that traced an iPhone activation/unlock issue to an old SIM
I am off to New Hampshire for another NASCAR ride and hope to come home with the experience of extreme speed AND an iPhone
 ...Anyway...
The person I spoke to Rogers again reiterated the December date, pointing out that it would be in time to make a ton of money off the punters during the Xmas buy-fest.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Just a thought here (and remember that I have ZERO knowledge or experience with wireless system design and administration), is it at all likely that Bell/Telus might change their system from CDMA to GMS? I have no idea what would be involved, but it strikes me that having access to the iPhone might be sufficient incentive.

I'm just saying.....


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Bell will probably never do so, but there have been rumours that Telus is looking at doing exactly that.

It's would be a huge undertaking, as they'd have to replace all of their towers completely, but let's not forget that Rogers was TDMA (precursor to GSM) not too long ago, and they went through the switchover. Mind you, TDMA->GSM is a slightly easier upgrade, as they're basically an evolution of the same technology, so much of the infrastructure was already somewhat compatible, or at least could live together without causing too many problems.

As for the December date, while that's entirely possible, the reality is that anybody who expects to get a higher-end product like the iPhone out to take advantage of the Christmas season needs to have it announced and available absolutely no later than early November. Anytime after that, and most people have already made their buying decisions, if not already started buying their gifts.

This is why Apple always releases their new iPod line in September/October, and in fact why Microsoft had to pre-announce the Zune last year (since even mid-November was too later to get Christmas mindshare from people).

Assuming that there's any truth to this, if Rogers waits until December to release the iPhone, the release will get completely lost in the Christmas rush..... Very few people outside of us die-hards at ehMac are going to notice...


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I've been saying for a few weeks that it's in Roger's best interest to announce an approximate date for the iPhone sale. I know they don't normally make such announcements but this is no ordinary phone. If indeed they have plans for a December roll out then they should say so no later than Nov 1st. Shoppers can make plans for it then.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I too doubt that Apple would bother with a CDMA iPhone. The cost involved for the potential market just doesn't justify it. If Apple wants to play hardball with Rogers, they'll just refuse to sell the iPhone to them--period.

As for Bell and Telus possibly switching to GSM, I came across this image on Wikipedia which should open some eyes:








The image is on the Wikipedia article for GSM!

Seems to me, Bell must already have a GSM network of some sort. Can anyone chime in as to what it might be used for?

I wish Bell and telus would switch to GSM. It would bring real competition to the Canadian market, and every Canadian who had a newer cell phone would be able to use it in most countries when they travel worldwide, and most tourists visiting Canada could use their cell phones when they're visiting.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, the Bell GSM cards are for European use. Bell now has some newer devices, like the new Blackberry, that are actually both CDMA and GSM so that you can travel to Europe with the same device and use it on your Bell account to roam on a GSM network.

These devices don't actually talk GSM when in Canada, as they prefer CDMA networks when available. Further, they're SIM-locked out of Fido and Rogers.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

jhollington said:


> Actually, the Bell GSM cards are for European use. Bell now has some newer devices, like the new Blackberry, that are actually both CDMA and GSM so that you can travel to Europe with the same device and use it on your Bell account to roam on a GSM network.
> 
> These devices don't actually talk GSM when in Canada, as they prefer CDMA networks when available. Further, they're SIM-locked out of Fido and Rogers.


Wow, what an inefficient use of technology! I wonder how much extra cost having two radio technologies built into the phonea adds, not to mention additional weight and space.

Thanks for clarifying jhollington.


----------



## jeepo (Sep 24, 2007)

madgunde said:


> Wow, what an inefficient use of technology! I wonder how much extra cost having two radio technologies built into the phonea adds, not to mention additional weight and space.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying jhollington.


haha Go RIM also Canadian!!


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

madgunde said:


> Wow, what an inefficient use of technology! I wonder how much extra cost having two radio technologies built into the phonea adds, not to mention additional weight and space.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying jhollington.


A CDMA cell phone is dependent on 3 or 4 chips made by Qualcomm and while the form factor might be the same as its GSM brother the logic of the device makes it an entirely different phone.


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

I read an article where a Korean company wants to distribute the iPhone in Korea. To my knowledge, there are no GSM networks in Korea, so they'd have to make a CDMA variant iPhone for that market. Assuming that such an iPhone is built, there's no saying if Telus/Bell would allow it on their respective networks (it's MUCH harder (damn near impossible) to put a non-Telus/Bell issued CDMA phone on a CDMA network here in Canada than it is to put an unlocked GSM phone on Rogers).

From my rudimentary knowledge of GSM/CDMA, it would be possible (just change the GSM radio to a CDMA radio), but it would make it thicker than the current iPhone (CDMA phones are generally larger/thicker than their GSM counterparts), the charge on the battery wouldn't last as long (CDMA is hungry), and it would get hotter.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

you guys are completely oblivious to the real issue.

L i c e n c i n g f e e s 


Profit margins are __way __ less for CDMA phones because of the pound of flesh demanded by The Evil Empire, QualComm (wash my hands after typing that name tptptptp )

Something on the order of $200 per phone


----------

